# Friday Report from the canyon "Unreal weather and fishing"



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

With weather reports looking not so great for Saturday we all decided to play hooky and catch some good weather for a change. So we Left from Panama City thursday night for the canyon around 12:30 pm , making the spur by 3am.The seas where absolutly slick dead calm , with a crazy bright moon lighting our way.Once we got to the canyon i deployed two nice squid and the sword slasher light.2 hours later and no bites we pulled up the sword baits and got ready for the day. We started off trying to look and troll but the weeds were scattered enough to make that no good so around 6 am or so we pulled up to some large weed mats 5 miles sw off the spur in deep purple water.

As we made bait 3 huge dolphin swam up and crashed the party by eating the whole sabiki rig. We quickly deployed baits and caught all three including a nice 30 pound fish. We continued to make bait and figued we would paddy hope and live bait a bit. We did that for a few hours and caught a few more dolphin but nothing big till my buddy was on the bow and scream "hey theres a wahoo up here" , well turns out that wahoo was a nice white marlin eatting peanuts for breakfast next to our boat.We thought about heading further south as the boat were catching nothing and trolling was impossible so we took off around 11 am south and after 10 miles turned back as it got reall dirty and no weeds.

After turning back we found another area forming much better with some really giant patches so we trolled around and tested some paddy's with bait and poppers. The water was so clear you could see fish finning and swiming around so we tossed poppers at them and I caught 2 more stud dolphin around 30 pounds with my buddies landing a few just shy. At one point a wahoo swam up to the boat but we could get wired fast enough to toss him a bait so we switched up our sread for more hoo's and trolled back down the line.While doing so we saw what looked like a huge surf board and a tree 400-500 yards out so we trolled that direction to find a huge end of a cable spool and abig bunch of reedsloaded with bait and triple tail and yes , dolphin and hoo's. First pass with the wahoo spread resulted in a double 30 pound hoo hook up and second pass was a triple till what i think was a huge blue ate one guys dolphin right off his line and then switch over to my buddies wahoo. My buddy re-hooked up on the wind and we boated two more nice wahoo. We made one more pass and limited out on wahoo. So next we stopped the boat floating between the spool and the reeds and began to jig and have fun.

First Using butterfly jigs we caught and released 7 wahoo on spin tackle and caught so many big dolphin we decided we were done keeping fish at 2 Pm . After that the real fun started as I took a pooper and removed the hooks to cast at dolphin to film and have fun with. I would cast the lure out and reel as fast as i could and couldnt keep it away from the fish which would try to eat the thing even though it had no hook. At one point i was cranking hard and a wahoo decided he wanted to play , came up andjupmed clear out of the water right next to the boat trying to eat the popper. We played with the fish for a few hours feeding them all our bait and taking pitcures and decided to wrapit up leaving them bitingand heading back in around 4PM Saturdaywith our catch of 19 dolphin10-30 poundsand 6 wahoo in the 20 - 30 pound range, one lone monster triple tail. We must have released double the dolphin we caught and 7 more wahoo, talk about a perfect weather wide open bite day !

"Couldnt get all the pictures in this first post so see the rest below"


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Great Report.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

SSSWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT:bowdown

Thanks for the report


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a nice haul! You'll be eatin' well for a good while!!!!!

We were out saturday, and saw a few boats "paddy hopping" and catching small wahoo and dolphin. Other than that, the weed lines were fairly broken up from the wind, and not very productive. (As far as billfishing goes)

Did you guys catch the white marlin?

Look forward to your pics...thanks for the report.


----------



## slappydave (Oct 15, 2007)

Good job Mike. Post the pics.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

more pictures


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

More Pictures


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

What a great report and pics. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I like the wahoo on the jig with the dolphin & jacks in the picture.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

what a great report, that sounds like one of the "Perfect" trips out, the ones that will send you a hundred times more to try to get again. good water and lots of action and mixedbag of fish tosee.congrats.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW what a trip!! great report and pics....that water is BLUE:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome pics...The ones of the fish in the water are great...thanks for the report and good to see we're finally getting some blue water!!!! Great job keep it up!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report, Sounds like a lot of meat in the freezer or a bunch of happy friends!!

use the "insert image" box in the upper part of the text box next time and it will size them automatically. It looks like two mountain tops with the sun in the background


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. I think we'll head out there in the next couple of days.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.

I tried that and it doesnt seem to re-size them , and the order went side ways instead of up and down?


----------

